# Got let off!!



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i got pulled by a copper on monday in my dad's car after going straight on in the turn right lane of some lights (beating the guy next to me off the lights) then proceeded to accelerate past a bus at 60 mph in a 30 but the guy that pulled me up said 'i understand you have to ring the car's neck sometimes mate, i have a honda blackbird and i know what it's like an you need to go fast but just do me a favour - if you're gonna do it, check your mirrors first to see if there are any police around!'

he also said 'hopefully you'll go away from this thinking police aren't all bastards and i'd rather give you some education that a punishment'

top bloke!! really did brick it when i saw him behind me! must've been my lucky day! could've been looking at a messy fine methinks!! he was a traffic policeman too!

cheers

James


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Lucky one there mate, just goes to show that there's good and bad in all  Top guy.
Saul


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Sorry - but you should have had the book thrown at you - ignoring lane discipline to an extent that I expect the driver next to you (who was in the correct lane) could have needed to take avoiding action... and doing 60 in a 30 ??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Sorry - but you should have had the book thrown at you - ignoring lane discipline to an extent that I expect the driver next to you (who was in the correct lane) could have needed to take avoiding action... and doing 60 in a 30 ??


i know i should, that's why I was so shocked

i was only doing 60 in a 30 to get past a bus that was pushing me out towards incoming traffic though

won't be pulling stuff like that again in a hurry

the driver in the other lane didn't have to take avoiding action btw, there was no chance he would have had to, i was half way up the road before he even set off, made sure of that

point taken though

cheers

James


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Tsk, tsk. Those BMW drivers Â 

Mark


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Tsk, tsk. Those BMW drivers Â
> 
> Mark


wasn't in a bmw


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I didn't say you were in a BMW, I said you were a BMW driver. You can take the boy out of the BMW but you can't take the BMW etc. 

What was it, then?

Mark


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I didn't say you were in a BMW, I said you were a BMW driver. You can take the boy out of the BMW but you can't take the BMW etc. Â
> 
> What was it, then?
> 
> Mark


Good reply...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

996 C4, it was gonna be my excuse if he had collared me that I wasn't used to driving it :

Little white lie never hurt anyone! hehe


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Nice. I wish my dad had one of those (and let me drive it).

Mark


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Good reply...


Stop ganging up on me ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nice car, shame about the twat behind the wheel. we've all pulled stunts once in a while..... but only the stupid ones come on and brag about it......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

erm, where exactly did you see me bragging about driving like a twat? i admitted i was in the wrong.....i was just happy i didn't get done for it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jam

some people on here think that MUCH of the tripe you post on here is a brag of some sort or other....

wish he'd nicked you like he should. maybe it would teach you humility....?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> some people on here think that MUCH of the tripe you post on here is a brag of some sort or other....


I tend to agree. There are some very talented people on here, who have worked damn hard to be successful. They deserve everything they have, & yet remain humble.

Whilst I dont doubt for one minute that you're a nice enough chap, I do think you are sometimes a little 'ungraceful' in how you express yourself given the lifestyle you have, I believe, been born into.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Stop ganging up on me Â ;D


I thought the primary purpose of this forum was for witch-hunts & ganging up...


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> nice car, shame about the twat behind the wheel. we've all pulled stunts once in a while..... but only the stupid ones come on and brag about it......


so did you stop to check with the camper van driver if he was ok after you forced it off the road? :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

chip

if you can actually read, you'll see i wasn't commenting on his driving.... just his bragging.

the camper van incident is one of the stunts i refer to. i didn't brag about the police letting me off. its only been mentioned on here (along with our other tales) because other TT drivers bought it up.....

anyway, let the crowd decide....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

but i'm all for a witch hunt and mob rule....


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I'd have to agree with Tim.

Not sure _Exactly_ why James but most of your topics do annoy me slightly.

We've all speeded etc... been lucky, been foolish.

Not many of us communicate it on here quite like you.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Why is it bragging? :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leave the chap alone you miserable tits. It's only an anecdote FFS


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Leave the chap alone you miserable tits. Â It's only an anecdote FFS


bloody beemer drivers sticking together as usual.....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Poor James, leave him alone.

I'm sure he wasn't doing anything wrong as we all have moments of silliness.

Whether we decide to post them on here or not is another matter.

I got "let off" by a copper a few months ago - not that there was a lot to be off for;

I was driving down the Cromwell Road in West London one Sunday morning and there's about 4 sets of traffic lights in a row.

I lightly coasted along in 1st as the lights nearest to me were red. When they turned green i could still see the other ones were red so kept at a slow pace. There wasn't much if any traffic on the road but I could see a big Land Rover on my arse and thought it was trying to get me to speed up so when these lights turned green and i saw the ones ahead turn green i put my foot on it and went into second. I didn't manage to get through the second set of lights and stopped at them.

The Land Rover pulls up next to me and low and behold, what is it???

A Police Land Rover marked "Video Equipped".  I didn't see that behind me i thought!!!

Policeman winds down his window and tells me to do the same. He says "Do you know what the speed limit is along here?"

I said "I drive along it every day but have never seen any signs so No."

He says: "It's 30, what were you doing?"

I reply "Urrr, i don't know, can't have been more than 40" (which was the honest truth as i saw the speedo at 40 when i started to brake)

He replies "When you get on the motorway then you can put your foot on it but please don't do it before. Thanks"

He winds up the window and we both drive off.

I was shocked that there were actually some sensible policemen around who can use their common sense.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

look kids, sorry if anyone thought i was bragging about doing that sort of speed but i realise i was in the wrong, i was merely happy I wasn't looking at a large fine and possibly lots of points

as for people who are annoyed by my topics, well they know what they can do.

there are PLENTY of people on here who's topics/replys annoy me but I don't mention it because there are such a wide cross section of people on here that it is going to be impossible to please/agree with everybody

just my view on it

oh and as for me mentioning what cars i get to bomb around in and people thinking i'm bragging - the last time I looked wasn't this a car forum? thought you lot might be interested, clearly not :-/

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> bloody beemer drivers sticking together as usual.....


that's right - and you should stick with the other Nissan drivers - there are a lot in Eastbourne, Bournmouth and Torquay. It's a SAGA thing.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I have to say- not to give it some in a 996 is just not possible


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

My Dad's got a Volkswagen Bora and it's quite easy not to 'give it some'......


----------



## Nicho (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm new to this forum but I do visit quite often and have so for a while. I tend not to post unless I need advice but I've got to admit Jam does come across as a spoilt jumped up little [email protected] You'll be all thinking why have I posted seen as it's not for advice but I lost a friend in a car crash where the other driver was driving like a complete d#ck so it does annoy me when I see people who break the law get away with a quick warning! If you break the law then you should be dealt with in the correct manner which in Jam's case would be points and a fairly large fine.

As for the spoilt jumped up little [email protected] remark then it's very clear from other post's that you like to brag about anything from driving daddys cars to traveling on Business Class. Get a grip Jam as there is more in life to being flash.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

if you had read the other post about business class you'll will see that i was chuffed to get a free upgrade at the airport by asking nicely

i also lost a friend 2 yrs ago in a car crash where someone was driving like a tit, a good friend too so know how you feel

keep your f*@king opinions to yourself thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> there are PLENTY of people on here who's topics/replys annoy me but I don't mention it because there are such a wide cross section of people on here that it is going to be impossible to please/agree with everybody
> 
> James


You aiways criticise my posts.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Flame room??


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Nicho et al I think most of the population knows or knows of someone thats been killed in a car crash.

Also some of the people that have died in car crashes have been drunken pedestrians or oblivious to potential dangers when crossing the roads etc. If a someone was careless in crossing a road in front of traffic sometimes the law would look at the driver to be totally at fault when it was a combination of factors and not just driving fast!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> You aiways criticise my posts.


that's becuase i love you  ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

This topic has now been moved to the flame room.

*NOT* as an excuse for anyone to continue sniping at each other (which, I would remind everyone is not accepted ANYWHERE on this forum), but simply because it already contains language which is not appropriate to the Off-Topic area.

Unless anyone can steer this thread back on topic and away from personal comments, it will be locked.

If anyone on this thread (or elsewhere) feels that inappropriate comments / actions / have been taken, please feel free to IM myself or one of the other moderators.

Thank you.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> that's becuase i love you Â  Â ;D


I love you too man...we are made for each other.  :  ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I love you too man...we are made for each other. Â  :  ;D


starting to get worried now! ;D hehe


----------



## Lowlife (Feb 13, 2004)

> he also said 'hopefully you'll go away from this thinking police aren't all bastards and i'd rather give you some education that a punishment'


They ARE all bastards - he was probably about to go off duty[/quote]


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

How does this work, then?

I thought this topic was locked :?

Mark


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

misrule said:


> How does this work, then?
> 
> I thought this topic was locked :?
> 
> Mark


Shh, in the migration it must have gotten unlocked.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This thread (along with a few others) got unlocked during the migration.

But it's closed again now.


----------

